# Identity | IdentityRPG |  Whitelist | Mitglieder | Supporter | Eine deutsche IdentityRPG Community



## Cyb3r-R (5. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Herzlich Willkommen bei Psycho-Gaming (IdentityRPG-Life)
 
Psycho-Gaming ist eine deutsche Multigaming Community, die nun das Hauptaugenmerk auf das kommende Roleplaygame "Identity" gelegt hat.
Die Projektleitung von Psycho-Gaming besteht aus sehr erfahrenen Rollenspielern, die seit Arma Zeiten mehrere tausende Stunden an Roleplay sammeln konnten.
 
*Willst auch Du dazu beitragen, eine tolle Community aufzubauen, deine Erfahrungen auch in höheren Positionen einsetzen und aktiv zum Erfolg beitragen, dann wäre ein Blick in unser Forum ein erster guter Schritt.*
 
Unsere Community soll für Identity eine weitere Anlaufstelle für die deutsche Community darstellen, weshalb wir auch gerne in diesem Forum etwas Werbung machen möchten. Täglich bemühen wir uns darum, weitere Informationen in's Deutsche zu übersetzen, Anleitungen zu erstellen und diskutieren gemeinsam mit der Community über Identity und andere Spiele. Sobald es wirklich richtig losgeht, möchten wir einen der ersten deutschen Identity-Server auf einem leistungsstarken Root-Server bereitstellen.
 
Als wir uns vor vielen, vielen Monaten (gar schon Jahre) Identity zum ersten Mal angeschaut haben, waren wir direkt begeistert. Diese Möglichkeiten, dieses Potential! Es war grossartig. Wie bereits erwähnt, haben wir Erfahrungen mit Arma, GTA MP u.ä. und freuen uns immer mehr darauf, wenn Identity endlich veröffentlicht wird. Wir als Projektleitung streben nach Qualität und möchten euch nur das Beste bieten, weshalb wir sämtliche Server selber hosten (RP-Server, TS-Server, ...).
 
Die aktuelle Polizeileitung von Psycho-Gaming (IdentityRPG-Life) hat diese Erfahrungen ebenfalls vorweisen können, weshalb wir uns für die beiden Herrschaften entschieden haben. Dennoch gibt es noch den ein oder anderen Posten als Ausbildungsleiter oder Ausbilder des TSPDs.
Es erwarten euch also spannende Diensteinsätze als Officer in der Town Square. Wer hier also mitwirken möchte, darf sich gerne melden, es sind noch weitere Stellen offen. Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach engagierte und erfahrene Spieler.
 
*Ebenfalls suchen wir in den Bereichen Support / Guides / Wiki / etc. weitere, engagierte Leute für unsere Community.*
 
Du bist in der Roleplay-Szene noch relativ neu und hast keine Ahnung davon? Das ist überhaupt kein Problem! Durch unser gut durchdachtes Regelwerk hast Du jeder Zeit die Möglichkeit, nachzulesen, was erlaubt ist und was eben nicht. Ebenfalls kannst Du dich an einen erfahrenen Spieler aus unserer Community wenden, der dir auch sehr gerne weiterhelfen wird.
 
Inwieweit es die Möglichkeit geben wird, dass man als TSFD (Fire Department / Mediziner) arbeiten kann, wissen wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider noch nicht, deshalb wird es für diese Art von Fraktionen erstmal keinen eigenen Bereich im Forum oder einen Briefkasten (Bewerbungen) geben.
 
Wichtige Links:
*www.identityrpg-life.de*
TeamSpeak: *IdentityRPGLife*
Social-Links folgen bald... 
 
Über einen Besuch und eventuelle Registrierung würde wir uns sehr freuen!
 
 
Die Projektleitung
Cyb3r & Ilu


----------



## Cyb3r-R (10. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Du möchtest die Community gerne mit deinem Wissen und deiner Erfahrung unterstützen? Du bist der deutschen Sprache mächtig?

Dann würde sich eine Bewerbung bei uns auf jeden Fall lohnen.

*Dein Aufgabengebiet*
- Support / Moderation im Forum (Allgemeine Fragen, Einführungen)
- Support auf dem TeamSpeak (Allgemeine Fragen, Einführungen)
- Einsteigerhilfe im Spiel für Neulinge (auch RP-unerfahrene)
- Im späteren Verlauf: Auffüllen des Wikis mit hilfreiche Artikel
- Im späteren Verlauf: Unterstützung beim Whitelist-Verfahren

*Die Voraussetzungen*
- Ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)
- Sehr gute Rechtschreibung und Grammatik
- Deine Artikulation sollte entsprechend einer Vorzeigeperson abgelehnt sein (Aldaaa!)
- Interesse an der Weiterentwicklung des Projektes
- Teamfähigkeit, Geduld und Verständnis für Neulinge zeigen

*Die Bewerbung*
- Deine Bewerbung wirfst Du bitte in den IdentityRPG &#8203;| Das Team - Briefkasten&#8203; ein.
- Deine Bewerbung sollte nicht aus einem 1-2-3-4 Zeiler bestehen.
- Erzähle etwas über dich. Wer bist Du? Wie alt bist Du? Was sind deine Hobbys? Wie bist Du auf uns gekommen? Warst Du schon mal als Supporter o.ä. tätig? Warum bei uns?
- Und ganz klar: Runde deine Bewerbung ab. Ein komplett leeres Profil wird deine Chance, angenommen zu werden, nicht gerade erhöhen.


Wir wünschen Dir viel Erfolg und vielleicht auf eine baldige Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## Cyb3r-R (28. April 2018)

#Update

Es gab wohl bei der letzten Änderung diverser Einstellungen einen kleinen Fehler. Gäste sollten nun einen grösseren Bereich des Forums sehen (fast alles im Vergleich zu Mitglieder, Staatsbürger, etc.). Sorry nochmal!


----------



## Cyb3r-R (10. Mai 2018)

#Update

 

- Gästeeinstellungen sind nun definitiv gefixt.

- Neues Design fertiggestellt und aktiviert.


----------

